# Bentley & Ky walk (pic)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I decided to walk the dogs around the block. I know, I know. I didn't want Bentley to pull or stress me out so I put Buddy's Halti on him. At first he hated it and tried to rub it off, while Ky laughed at him, but then he walked like a perfect gentleman. No pulling. Right at my knee. 
Now we all feel better because we got out of the house even if it was only 10 minutes.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY a solution! Bentley looks great in his Halti!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Broadway!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Glad you found a way to make it work! Ky looks great in her harness! Glad you sprung the joint!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm just happy because you posted pictures with captions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

The bodyguard doesn't look too sympathetic!  I'm glad Bentley walked well for you.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yay!! :wavey:I'm glad you got out of the house for a walk with Ky & Bentley. Now just don't overdo it.:no:


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bently really could audition for a role on Broadway. The pleading look on his face is hysterical. You would think he was tortured.

Using the halti was a great idea so you could all get out together. Chance fussed the first time he had to wear a cone for a few days. He looked so forlorn but once he realized it was going to be that way, he adjusted to it fine. The halti is a great tool when you need it.

Glad you were able to get out.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Ky's halter should say Bentley Guard


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have to ask, who is buddy?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Joyce, just wondering what your doc would say about your little stroll with the canines? Glad you all got some fresh air!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

> I have to ask, who is buddy?


Sorry, Buddy is my bridge boy. We lost him 2 weeks before Ky found us. I have all of his things put away and have never let Ky or Bentley see them but today I made an exception. His toys however, will remain locked away 



> Joyce, just wondering what your doc would say about your little stroll with the canines? Glad you all got some fresh air!


What the Dr doesn't know won't hurt him  sssshhhhhh


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just remembered that Kim knows about this forum now. So I would like to add: Allegedly, I allegedly walked the dogs


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

My lips are sealed:--keep_silent:. I'm so glad your feeling better Joyce!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh they are so cute! Bentley is such a doll--large but a doll. Glad you didn't overdo it though...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Joyce, the docs have a word for patients like you......non-compliant


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Finn's Fan said:


> Joyce, the docs have a word for patients like you......non-compliant


I'm compliant! Just for short periods of time, like Bentley.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You would like my mother, age 83. She's compliant, too, for about nine nano-seconds at a time


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I got busted  When DH came home from work the neighbor told him she saw the "contraption" on Bentley's face today and wondered what it was. She said I came in the house before she could ask me :doh:

Guess who's in the dog house tonight :--sad:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well he DID warn the doctors about you and they let you go anyway! LOL


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I was expecting a pink halti for such a Broadway Prima Donna!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

You should be in your hubby's doghouse, he was very worried and wants you to get better have a little patience and you will soon be able to walk the legs off Bentley and Ky.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Yay!! :wavey:I'm glad you got out of the house for a walk with Ky & Bentley. Now just don't overdo it.:no:


 My thoughts exactly


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures and captions as always-behave yourself, you don't want any set backs.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

oh man busted! how long you in for?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> oh man busted! how long you in for?


He's over it today  I didn't have any problem walking around the block and it's not much different than the pacing I do in the house. I can't wait to see the Dr about get more privileges!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

When is your Dr follow-up? This week hopefully.....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What the Dr doesn't know won't hurt him  sssshhhhhh 
__________________ You are so Bad, but we Love you! I am sure it felt good to get out with your precious pups.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Belle's Mom said:


> When is your Dr follow-up? This week hopefully.....


Tuesday......2 more days :crossfing


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying he says you are doing FABULOUS on Tuesday and reinstates some prisoner rights due to good behavior!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Either that or you'll have to be crated for your own good. No,no, where would we get our doggy soap opera from ? Take care.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Bentley is so darn cute!!!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

JOYCE! You are such a stinker!
I understand you must be having cabin fever, BUT.....
Please be careful! Snow and ice! 
You could end up being the one wearing the halti!
Just sayin'
D


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I decided to walk the dogs around the block. I know, I know. I didn't want Bentley to pull or stress me out so I put Buddy's Halti on him. At first he hated it and tried to rub it off, while Ky laughed at him, but then he walked like a perfect gentleman. No pulling. Right at my knee.
> Now we all feel better because we got out of the house even if it was only 10 minutes.


They're looking great!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

hhmm so you guys have me, getting into a crate and wearing a halti. uuuggg 

I've been good! A week on my back in the hospital, now a week on my back at home (except a 10 min walk around the block). I can't wait for tomorrow so the Dr can cut me loose :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------

